# slingshot shooting low pocket predator



## hiflo (May 14, 2016)

i have the pocket predator target tac slingshot banded just like it came. my draw is 29 inches from slingshot to pouch. at 30 feet 3/8 steel ball 6 inches low 1/2 inch steel ball about a foot low. zero is about 6 feet. i think not sure bill hays said zero should be about 30 feet. when i shoot a bow i pull to the same point just behind my mouth just feels natural. naturally if i drop the pouch lower it will shoot higher that does not feel natural. my thinking is i need more speed. also slingshot does not fit my hand hurts going to custom file and sand to fit my hand before shooting more. any ideas on why it shoots so low?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bands maybe to long for your draw. Very seldom have I bought a slingshot where I didn't have to modify or change the band set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The stock bands are long for your draw as already mentioned . Shorten them to increase speed . Now raise your head more upright to increase the distance between the eye and the top band . Now you will have to raise the slingshot to complete the sight picture resulting in a higher impact point .


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

bands are too long I had the same Issue, It was funny because I was so used to not being able to see the ball mid air but when I got my pocket predator it felt really slow and kinda sluggish. I think it had to do with a bad batch of bands but try dubbing them or shorting them but only cut off a bit at a time and shot ten then go back and cut more until it feels right.

also try smaller ammo, some balls are just over kill for target I use 5/16 and 1/4.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

yes, the bands are set for about a 45" draw. For a 29" draw you will need to shorten them so that the active length is only about 6 inches... not the 8.5-9 inches that comes with the slingshot.


----------



## hiflo (May 14, 2016)

the first time i used a yard stick on my shoulder to measured draw. this time used the string method and my draw is almost 31 inches. where my index finger goes over the top of the slingshot it pushes on the inside of my knuckle and hurts iv'e tried to hold different ways am i doing something wrong? thank you all for the quick replies i think it is my inside index third knuckle. the first knuckle is closest to the fingernail i think


----------

